# Gzhoom vs Sandstone-Shadow



## Porygon2 (Nov 3, 2017)

Alphabetti Regretti​


Gzhoom said:


> *Format:* 1v1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* none
> ...


*Gzhoom's Active Squad:*
 *Holly* the female Charmander <Blaze> @ Weakness Policy
 *Notorious* the male Passimian <Receiver>
 *Johnny* the male Zubat <Inner Focus>
 *William* the genderless Staryu <Illuminate> @ Bright Powder

*Sandstone-Shadow's active squad*

 *Pertina* the female Horsea <Swift Swim> @ Metronome
 *Sana* the female Ivysaur <Overgrow> @ Toxic Plate
 *Nefi* the female Fennekin <Magician> @ Fire Stone
 *Dolon* the male Gastly <Levitate> @ Scope Lens
 *Itero* the male Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Zoom Lens
 *Draka* the female Larvitar <Guts> @ Muscle Band
 *Ursoula* the female Chinchou <Illuminate> @ Shell Bell
 *Obsidian* the male Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Razor Claw
 *Churain* the male Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Psyfox* the male Abra <Inner Focus> @ Leftovers

Gzhoom to send out.
Then Sandstone-Shadow to sent out and order.
Then Gzhoom to order.

The letter of Round 1 is T!
​
(Forgive me if the Pokémon info is a bit wrong. I don't have access to the ref controls yet so I had to do it all manually, I can correct it!)


----------



## Gzhoom (Nov 3, 2017)

I’ll go with Holly!

(The info for my Pokémon looks great. Thanks for taking this!)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Nov 3, 2017)

Everything looks good with my Pokemon, too. Thanks for reffing, Porygon2, and good luck, Gzhoom! 

I'll go with *Dolon*! 

Alrighty Dolon, let's start off with a *Telekinesis* to keep this Charmander where we can see him! In the second action, try again if that didn't work for some reason, otherwise use *Thunder*! Let's end the round with *Thunderbolt*, or *Torment* if for some reason you can't hit him with Thunderbolt.

I have a feeling this will be an electrifying round!

*Telekinesis ~ Telekinesis/Thunder ~ Thunderbolt/Torment*


----------



## Gzhoom (Nov 3, 2017)

Good luck to you, Sandstone-Shadow!

Porygon2, as I prepare my commands, I'm beginning to get the feeling that this battle is going to be a nice exercise for you in deciding how much of a stretch is too much.

For instance, this wacky maneuver we're about to try and pull.

Holly, I need you to try and break free of that Telekinesis or else you're going to get zapped something fierce. Since your moves are limited, however, we're gonna have to get creative (A.K.A. desperate). Try your best to *throw yourself* at Dolon, and *spray the nastiest, most distracting muck* you can right in his eyes to hopefully provide enough physical strain on the telekinesis and enough distraction to break free. After that, hopefully you can hit him with a *Thunder Punch*!

*Take Down + Toxic ~ Required Rest Action ~ Thunder Punch*


----------



## Porygon2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Gzhoom vs Sandstone-Shadow: Round One*

Gzhoom and Sandstone-Shadow entered the arena at opposite sides. Expecting a thunderous applause, they were met with sparse, uncoordinated spurts of quiet clapping as the eighteen people seated in the 10000-seated arena cheered. The battle, which happened to be on at the same time as an eight person free-for-all, was overshadowed and undersold. Sixteen of the eighteen people in the crowd believed they were at the eight-person bout.

Floating screens flickered to life above the two trainers, displaying their stats. Porygon2, the nervous new referee, stood out of the battle zone in the arena. For a battle this creative, they couldn't even get a decent referee.

Some people, noticing that there weren't eight people in the arena, already started to leave. Most people stayed though, probably out of confusion or in an attempt to be polite.

The announcer's voice could be heard overhead as she stated, "The first round's letter is T!" As the letter was announced, three Unown Ts floated above the arena. In the modern world, this was apparently their only use.

Gzhoom sent out first, flicking the Poké Ball from his hand. Out popped a shiny Charmander, Holly. Sandstone-Shadow then followed suit, sending out her Gastly.

Round One​
*Gzhoom (O)*





Holly  | Blaze | Weakness Policy
Health: 100%
██████████
Energy: 100%
██████████
Commands: 
*Take Down + Toxic ~ Thunder Punch*
Status:
Tough Battle Ahead!

*(O) Sandstone-Shadow*





Scope Lens | Levitate |   Dolon
100% :Health
██████████
100% :Energy
██████████
:Commands
*Telekinesis ~ Telekinesis/Thunder ~ Thunderbolt/Torment*
:Status
Tongue​
Knocked back a bit by the lack of enthusiasm from the crowd, the Pokémon took a moment before they started the battle.

Dolon was first. Emitting the trademark Gastly screech, he closed his eyes. In his mind, he pictured Holly. The glistening gold Charmander was easy to picture, what with her being glistening and gold. Holly started to glow with a faint blue hue. As the intensity of the blue glow grew, Holly felt lighter and lighter. As her feet left the ground, she tried to scramble, to struggle, but she couldn't. Her body was frozen in place, held motionless in the air. Dolon opened his eyes, they were glowing the same blue.

Holly couldn't have this! She needed to be on the ground for her various nefarious plans. How could she break out of this by using the letter T? Teeth? No. Tobacco Acid Pyrophosphatase? No, don't be silly. Take Down and Toxic! That was it. She squeaked, trying to move her feet. With some effort, she was able to slightly move her foot. Drats! She forgot that Take Down requires propulsion and, with her floating six inches above the ground, she has nothing to propel herself with! She scowled, suspended in mid-air.

Dolon grinned. It's hard to see how a Gastly is grinning, seeing as they have a shirt-eating smile plastered on them at almost all times. But a grinning Gastly has a slightly wider shirt-eating grin. Anyway, with the success of the maintenance Telekinesis, he proceeded with his orders. Closing his eyes again, he began to focus. As he focussed, the gas that surrounded his purple ball body started to dissipate. For a moment it was just gone, but then it reformed, as clouds in the air. The purple clouds rumbled and sparked as streaks of purple electricity sparked across them. Dolon opened his eyes and, suddenly, a lightning bolt fell from the purple-heavens and connected with Holly. Letting out a Charmandery squeal, the electricity surged through her body. The purple clouds dissipated and returned to Dolon.

Neither Pokémon had much time to rest as Dolon prepared his next move. In a similar motif to the previous action, he closed his eyes and began to concentrate. This time, however, his gas did not dissipate. The gas around Dolon crackled and sparked with electricity. The crackles and sparks grew in frequency and intensity until Dolon's gas was replaced by a ball of electricity. Opening his eyes, the ball of electricity flew through the air towards Holly. Causing the fire Pokémon to cry out in pain again.

This was it. This was Holly's time for revenge. She twitched, the effects of the past two electrical blasts still surging through her. She grinned, knowing she could use this to her advantage for her Thunderpunch attack! Curling her hand into a fist, she began to charge it with the leftover electrical energy left by the Thunder and Thunderbolt. Her fist began to glow yellow, and sparks of electricity jolted from it. She thrust her fist forward with as much effort as she could muster, then forgot that she was suspended in the air more than a foot away from Dolon.

Dolon's eyes stopped glowing blue and Holly was lowered to the ground. Telekinesis was over.

End of Round One.

The announcer's voice boomed.
"The letter of the next round is A!"
​
*Gzhoom (O)*





Holly  | Blaze | Weakness Policy
Health: 080%
████████
Energy: 096%
██████████
Commands: 
*Take Down (failed) ~ Thunder Punch*
Status:
Telekinesis is OP!

*(O) Sandstone-Shadow*





Scope Lens | Levitate |   Dolon
100% :Health
██████████
080% :Energy
████████
:Commands
*Telekinesis ~ Thunder ~ Thunderbolt/Torment*
:Status
:P​


Spoiler: Damage and Energy Calc



Action 1:
Dolon's Telekinesis
-> 4% energy used

Holly's failed combo
-> 1% energy used

-1% energy from Dolon to maintain Telekinesis

Action 2:
Dolon's Thunder
110/10 -> 11% damage done
-> 8% energy used
Paralysis roll -> 56 > 30, no
Critical roll -> 38 > 10, no

-1% energy from Dolon to maintain Telekinesis

Action 3:
Dolon's Thunderbolt
90/10 -> 9% damage done
-> 5% energy used
Paralysis roll -> 13 > 10, no
Critical roll -> 77 > 10, no

Holly's Thunderpunch
-> 3% energy used

-1% energy from Dolon to maintain Telekinesis

Letter Randomisation -> 1, so A next round.



Notes:
- The music I listened to while writing was Islands by The xx.
- Okay so Take Down + Toxic wouldn't have worked in a few ways, let's list 'em:
1. Take Down is a running + tackling attack. The only movement is running. With Holly unable to move her legs much, her ability to pick up speed (and hence momentum) is hindered and thus Take Down can't really be used to break out of Telekinesis. I'd recommend a move where Holly is moving around/thrashing a lot.
2. Part of me was conflicted on whether Take Down and Toxic would even work as a combo. I'd probably let a poison type do it or a Pokémon that has been poisoned itself.
3. Dolon, the Gastly, is poison type and would probably welcome some refreshing poison.
- For how overpowered it is, Telekinesis takes up very little energy. So I gave it some upkeep costs. Because 4% energy to totally just disable a lot of moves for three actions AND get 100% accuracy is just OP.
- Holly's failed combo only cost 1% energy because the only part of it she could do was try and move her feet to start the Take Down. Thunderpunch cost 1% less because I felt 20% damage from electricity would probably mean she wouldn't need to focus any electrical energy.
- Sandstone-Shadow to order next.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Nov 13, 2017)

Ah! I didn't expect Telekinesis to work so well. Nice work, Dolon! 

Well this alphabet thing is sure restricting our choices! Let's go with *Attract*, and then follow through with lots of *Astonishes*!

*Attract ~ Astonish ~ Astonish*


----------



## Gzhoom (Nov 13, 2017)

Alright Holly, that kind of sucked. My fault. Noted.

Let’s lead off this round with an Attract. I know he’s doing the same, but hey, why not flirt back? 

After that, let’s try to impress your new suitor with some displays of power!

*Attract~Ancient Power~Ancient Power*


----------

